# Learning from Observing at Dog Shows



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I watched the professional handlers. Watch how they stack their dogs. I have changed many times by watching the different ways the dogs are presented. When I got better at it, I changed a few things. Like, now instead of holding the side of my dog's face, I hold her head up with the lead, and I pinch a small part of her tail and push it forward so that her body looks shorter. When in the line up, I stack my dog the same way except at a slight angle forward, so as to show the judge her face while he or she is walking down the line comparing all the dogs. This will also make your dog appear to have a shorter back. These are just some of the things I have observed. It also helps to look at show pictures that are in the free catalogs at some of the shows. They are usually at the entrance to the show ring. I hope this helps.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Good tips, Dbrazzil. Thanks for the input.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I like to watch movement and try and pick the winner I am ususally right  STand at the corner and watch the down and back . There is a difference in the way that you hold the lead and how the dog moves..Stay for the groups these are ususally the best of the best that are there that day.. Take a chair !!!!! And most important money for the vendors HA HA ....


----------

